# Nasty condensate



## ICE (Apr 1, 2016)

Is condensate that brutal or is something else going on here?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 4, 2016)

The constant dampness probably attracts mold.


----------



## klarenbeek (Apr 4, 2016)

If it is a/c condensate it could just be moisture issues.  If it is furnace condensate, that's another matter.  Condensation from flue gases is very acidic unless a neutralizer is used. That's why furnaces are drained in PVC or some other plastic.  The water from a 90+ furnace will actually eat through copper piping if not neutralized or diluted.


----------

